# Can i chane job if i have been sponsored



## becksie86 (Jun 19, 2013)

I'm currently waiting to see if I can transfer my job from the UK to Australia with Bt global 
If successful they will obviously sponsor me but does that mean I have to stay with that company ? Or if I leave would I have to leave australia ?


----------



## pomwantingtomove (Jun 17, 2013)

becksie86 said:


> I'm currently waiting to see if I can transfer my job from the UK to Australia with Bt global
> If successful they will obviously sponsor me but does that mean I have to stay with that company ? Or if I leave would I have to leave australia ?


A friend in a similar situation had to work for them for 2 years before she was permitted to leave.


----------



## DylanW (Jan 26, 2011)

Once you are sponsored and have the visa you can start looking for another company who is registered and able to take over your sponsorship. 

You wont have to resubmit you visa. its just the company that submits a nomination application to take over your sponsorship.

Be aware that if you plan on going the END route (PR) then you will need to work on your 457 for 2 years and be with the last employer for 12 months before they can sponsor you for PR.


----------



## shingle (Sep 30, 2012)

No I'm sure this has changed- you can go for PR through your employer as soon as you qualify for it ?


----------

